# Passengers waiting over an hour on an average Saturday night.



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

I told them it’s because Lyft is letting down the community by stealing from the drivers, so nobody wants to drive for them. 😂😂😂


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

This really became an issue during the height of the pandemic. I would bring up the Lyft and Uber app and show them exactly why they couldn't get a ride on Lyft. It's still a real problem. Last night a gal told me she tried ordering a Lyft to go home. She lived about 25 miles away and Lyft was quoting her $120! Must have been a hell of a power Zone they were offering to the drivers 😅


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> This really became an issue during the height of the pandemic. I would bring up the Lyft and Uber app and show them exactly why they couldn't get a ride on Lyft. It's still a real problem. Last night a gal told me she tried ordering a Lyft to go home. She lived about 25 miles away and Lyft was quoting her $120! Must have been a hell of a power Zone they were offering to the drivers &#128517;


Lyft was probably only offering the driver $3.29+. **** Lyft.


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

Its probably even worse waits for pax in Massachusetts as the Governor has banned price increases for the period of the pandemic, so there's been no surge pricing since March 2020...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> Must have been a hell of a power Zone they were offering to the drivers &#128517;


wouldn't bet on that ...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> wouldn't bet on that ...


Sorry I forgot my sarcasm emoji. I absolutely agree with you. If I was thinking, I would have brought up the Lyft app just to see what was being offered


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

A guy I picked up last night that said he waited for two hours sitting on a broken snowplow in chicago suburbs before I got to him. He said he was thankful he prepared for it just in case. No cabs were available and his uber acct is messed up.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Right now there are 13 scheduled pickups available in the app, with an expected payout in the range of $4 - $7, and none above $10.

Good luck with them, Lyft! :thumbup:


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Last week, I had a Lyft pax saying he's been trying to get a ride for 2 days. He was so happy I picked him, I thought he was about to cry. Turns out a couple hours later, I got his request to go home. He asked me if I was the only driver in town. I told him I may be since I was getting non-stop pings from Lyft for several days.
And yes, between the 2 rides I gave him, he gave me $13 in tips off of $9 in fares over the 2 rides I gave him.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Illini said:


> Last week, I had a Lyft pax saying he's been trying to get a ride for 2 days. He was so happy I picked him, I thought he was about to cry. Turns out a couple hours later, I got his request to go home. He asked me if I was the only driver in town. I told him I may be since I was getting non-stop pings from Lyft for several days.
> And yes, between the 2 rides I gave him, he gave me $13 in tips off of $9 in fares over the 2 rides I gave him.


This is where you give out your personal information and offer rides off of the platform. **** these people.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

🤣 There are now 42 scheduled pickups available in the Lyft app.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

nosurgenodrive said:


> This is where you give out your personal information and offer rides off of the platform. @@@@ these people.


Lol
The last thing I want is calls at 2o'clock in the morning when I'm sleeping
What are the odds they will be too far to make it worth while.



wallae said:


> Lol
> The last thing I want his calls at 2o'clock in the morning when I'm sleeping
> What are the odds they will be too far to make it worth while.


Get in a wreck?
The people were swear they thought they were in a Uber


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> &#129315; There are now 42 scheduled pickups available in the Lyft app.


Too many to count in my region.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Hmm. As a driver should I accept a $2.80 ride from Lyft or that 3X multiplier from Uber? 🤔


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> Hmm. As a driver should I accept a $2.80 ride from Lyft or that 3X multiplier from Uber? &#129300;


What do you care about?
The money or the community?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

CaptainToo said:


> Its probably even worse waits for pax in Massachusetts as the Governor has banned price increases for the period of the pandemic, so there's been no surge pricing since March 2020...


How does that work? Is Massachusetts a dictatorship? How can a Governor decide what private companies can/cannot charge?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

wallae said:


> What do you care about?
> The money or the community?


Like Che, I care more about the community than the money you Capitalist swine. &#128513;


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> Like Che, I care more about the community than the money you Capitalist swine. &#128513;


Sell your car, donate the cash and take the bus then


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

wallae said:


> Sell your car, donate the cash and take the bus then


Guys are giving Uber rides in city buses now? &#129300;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> Like Che, I care more about the community than the money you Capitalist swine. &#128513;


There's a story in the bible about a young and wealthy man who approached Jesus and asked him how to be sure to get into heaven. Jesus explained that the love of money is the root of much evil and that it is easier for a camel to pass through the eye of a needle than a wealthy man to pass through the gates of heaven; but if he wanted to get to heaven he needed to sell all of his worldly goods and give the money to people who need it most - then follow Him and His teaching for the rest of his life.
The rich man walked away - sad.

I wonder if Che is in heaven.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

CheepShot said:


> A guy I picked up last night that said he waited for two hours sitting on a broken snowplow in chicago suburbs before I got to him. He said he was thankful he prepared for it just in case. No cabs were available and his uber acct is messed up.


Did that "thankfulness" include a tip?



Woohaa said:


> Hmm. As a driver should I accept a $2.80 ride from Lyft or that 3X multiplier from Uber? &#129300;


Any driver that qualifies to drive for Uber in California has rocks in their head if they choose Lyft over Uber.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> How does that work? Is Massachusetts a dictatorship? How can a Governor decide what private companies can/cannot charge?


Here they capped the percentage companies such as doordash and ubereats can charge the restaurants. So now Uber Eats and doordash are charging an extra $1.50 to the customers, called the Denver fee. Meanwhile the restaurants kept their elevated menu prices that were implemented to offset the higher percentage they were originally being charged &#129318;‍♀


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Just for giggles I turned on Lyft. Map not showing demand but as soon I went online got 2 requests 4.8 worker chipotle then a 4.9. Declined went offline. 10 minutes later go online 2 more requests 4.8 and 4.7. Wow all probably no tip garbage rides.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

CaptainToo said:


> Its probably even worse waits for pax in Massachusetts as the Governor has banned price increases for the period of the pandemic, so there's been no surge pricing since March 2020...


He banned surge. Drivers get minimum BUT pax still get variable upfront price.
Baker is a ******


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> This really became an issue during the height of the pandemic. I would bring up the Lyft and Uber app and show them exactly why they couldn't get a ride on Lyft. It's still a real problem. Last night a gal told me she tried ordering a Lyft to go home. She lived about 25 miles away and Lyft was quoting her $120! Must have been a hell of a power Zone they were offering to the drivers &#128517;


Back while I was driving for Uber in April 2020. I got pinged to go 20 minutes with no destination time. I took it blindly not knowing.
The scumbag gets in my car, I let him know that I did not receive a destination on your trip. He said he'd put it in.
ENTITLED SCUMBAG WAS JUST GOING 2 BLOCKS . He was telling me that he has been trying to get a ride and put in his destination, he kept getting refused by drivers. So he tried not putting the end destination in figuring somebody would accept it.
I explained to him that I drove 20 minutes of my time, which I don't get paid for to take you 2 blocks not even 1/16th of a mile. He told me that he was tired (extremely over-weight), he also told me he'd been waiting over 2 hours for a ride home. He was asking me, so what are you making for this trip? I told him 2.37 and Uber is making 4.87. He thought that was funny and told me, I finally figured out how to screw the drivers over. I kept my mouth shut, fricking scumbag!!! He got a 1 star for being disrespectful :biggrin:. KARMA IS A BETCH.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

IRME4EVER said:


> Back while I was driving for Uber in April 2020. I got pinged to go 20 minutes with no destination time. I took it blindly not knowing.
> The scumbag gets in my car, I let him know that I did not receive a destination on your trip. He said he'd put it in.
> ENTITLED SCUMBAG WAS JUST GOING 2 BLOCKS . He was telling me that he has been trying to get a ride and put in his destination, he kept getting refused by drivers. So he tried not putting the end destination in figuring somebody would accept it.
> I explained to him that I drove 20 minutes of my time, which I don't get paid for to take you 2 blocks not even 1/16th of a mile. He told me that he was tired (extremely over-weight), he also told me he'd been waiting over 2 hours for a ride home. He was asking me, so what are you making for this trip? I told him 2.37 and Uber is making 4.87. He thought that was funny and told me, I finally figured out how to screw the drivers over. I kept my mouth shut, fricking scumbag!!! He got a 1 star for being disrespectful :biggrin:. KARMA IS A BETCH.


That kind of shit is just stupid. He could have walked 10 times faster. even being overweight. I would have pulled over kicked his ass out. You think it's funny? We'll see who gets the last laugh


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> Guys are giving Uber rides in city buses now? &#129300;


Great idea.


IRME4EVER said:


> Back while I was driving for Uber in April 2020. I got pinged to go 20 minutes with no destination time. I took it blindly not knowing.
> The scumbag gets in my car, I let him know that I did not receive a destination on your trip. He said he'd put it in.
> ENTITLED SCUMBAG WAS JUST GOING 2 BLOCKS . He was telling me that he has been trying to get a ride and put in his destination, he kept getting refused by drivers. So he tried not putting the end destination in figuring somebody would accept it.
> I explained to him that I drove 20 minutes of my time, which I don't get paid for to take you 2 blocks not even 1/16th of a mile. He told me that he was tired (extremely over-weight), he also told me he'd been waiting over 2 hours for a ride home. He was asking me, so what are you making for this trip? I told him 2.37 and Uber is making 4.87. He thought that was funny and told me, I finally figured out how to screw the drivers over. I kept my mouth shut, fricking scumbag!!! He got a 1 star for being disrespectful :biggrin:. KARMA IS A BETCH.


He doesn't care about a 1
I had a girl tonight repeat rider who left me waiting for six minutes at a stop
I ended the ride with her laundry in the trunk. Told her Uber does it after five minutes
She paid cash to finish

No more
Last night I canceled on three rides that had multiple stops
F them

F uber


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> That kind of shit is just stupid. He could have walked 10 times faster. even being overweight. I would have pulled over kicked his ass out. You think it's funny? We'll see who gets the last laugh


Yea, I think I'd of done that too.
Or ... "oops, my car isn't running right. Sorry, I have to end this ride to check on the ... um, oil. Yea, the windshield wiper level ... um, I have to rotate the air in the tires -- yea, that's it."


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I have no desire to pick up riders again. I'm just sticking with Eats since I seem to earn more per hour and spend less on gas ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

IRME4EVER said:


> Back while I was driving for Uber in April 2020. I got pinged to go 20 minutes with no destination time. I took it blindly not knowing.
> The scumbag gets in my car, I let him know that I did not receive a destination on your trip. He said he'd put it in.
> ENTITLED SCUMBAG WAS JUST GOING 2 BLOCKS . He was telling me that he has been trying to get a ride and put in his destination, he kept getting refused by drivers. So he tried not putting the end destination in figuring somebody would accept it.
> I explained to him that I drove 20 minutes of my time, which I don't get paid for to take you 2 blocks not even 1/16th of a mile. He told me that he was tired (extremely over-weight), he also told me he'd been waiting over 2 hours for a ride home. He was asking me, so what are you making for this trip? I told him 2.37 and Uber is making 4.87. He thought that was funny and told me, I finally figured out how to screw the drivers over. I kept my mouth shut, fricking scumbag!!! He got a 1 star for being disrespectful :biggrin:. KARMA IS A BETCH.


That sucks. Fatty waits 2 hours for a 2 block ride. What an idiot. You should have just cancelled the ride and kicked the fatty out!


----------

